# Coffee Butter!! Yum!



## sarahjane (Oct 9, 2007)

I told everyone I would give an update on my coffee butter experimentation, so here it is.  It has taken a while because I got the bright idea to infuse my oil with spices (cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg) so that took about 2 weeks of waiting!  It was worth it!  And the coffee butter is definately worth the money!  I whipped it up with the oil and little bit of cocoa butter then a dash of chocolate FO.  I can't stop smelling it or slathering myself!!  I am just going to make it for personal use since the price is so high but I am definately addicted!  So...that's that.  Thanks for letting me rant!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

That sounds wonderful. I wish the price was less for the coffee butter. Sounds to me we need to fo a co-op!


----------



## sarahjane (Oct 9, 2007)

I know!  The price is the only bummer.  So far I have found that WSP has the cheapest price.  It smells so good though, next I am going to put it in a sugar scrub!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 9, 2007)

You can make your own coffee butter with coffee absolute and hydrogenated vegetable oils.

Irena


----------



## sarahjane (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, I never thought to make my own!  That would be fun!  I'm going to try it!  Thanks Irena!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2007)

sarahjane said:
			
		

> Wow, I never thought to make my own!  That would be fun!  I'm going to try it!  Thanks Irena!



You're welcome!

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 10, 2007)

> You can make your own coffee butter with coffee absolute and hydrogenated vegetable oils.
> 
> Irena


And if the soap doesn't work out, just drink what is left over!!!  *HICKUP*


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> > You can make your own coffee butter with coffee absolute and hydrogenated vegetable oils.
> >
> > Irena
> 
> ...



 

Irena


----------



## sarahjane (Oct 11, 2007)

eeeeww!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 9, 2007)

15.00 bucks a pound at WSP but I really want to try it!


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, excuse a noob here, what are hydrogenated oils? 

And please, if anyone of you make it please post pics!


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 13, 2007)

what company is WSB??


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 13, 2007)

WSP- Wholesale Supplies Plus- did I put a B infamous for typos here- sorry of I did!


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope, my mistake.      I just didn't read it correctly.  k


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 28, 2007)

Is the coffee butter scented like coffee- I'd imagine it would be- is it a strong scent is maybe a better question?


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 28, 2007)

It is a remarkable scent.  Nice coffee scent, not overwhelmingly strong, but clearly it is coffee.  I made a whipped shea with the coffee butter - HUGE hit.  I work part-time in a coffee bar, so you have to know everyone loves it.     I also added some in the cafe mocha soap I made.  You almost want to eat it.  k


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds amazing


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 12, 2008)

gallerygirl - 
I am a newbie and am curious as to what ratio of Shea, coffee butters and oils you use?
Also do you use refined Shea? I used unrefined and the smoke scent is quite strong in my first whipped cream attempt!
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I don't remember.  I bought my shea butter from a health food store, I would guess it was refined.  I used 8oz of the shea, 2 oz of the coffee butter and some coffee scent.  Then added .5 oz of sweet almond oil for every ounce of butter.  Melted then together, then whipped them in a bowl that was set into a bowl of ice.  I followed the directions from another thread somewhere here.  It is awesome.  Good luck! k


----------



## Lane (Jan 15, 2008)

I just made some Turkish Mocha soap. I bet it would smell heavenly in a recipe like this....

Someone make Coffee butter cheaper  :cry:


----------



## Lucy (Jan 15, 2008)

That sound very nice.


----------



## Royal (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, i bought coffee butter a while back and I love it! I always open the jar just to smell it. I order mine from FNWL, but yeah, it is quite costly.

I haven't even hardly used it, yet. I put a couple tablespoons in my lip balm recipe and they came out great  (I added vanilla flavor for a "French Vanilla Latte Lip Balm) It was delicious 

I'd really like to try it in a body whip or even soap.


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 15, 2008)

Royal - that sounds yummy!  Nice combo.  I read somewhere here the Wholesale supply company has a better price on coffee butter.  I, too, bought mine from FNWL.  k


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh yum, that sounds delish!!! I wish I had the $ to try this coffee butter!!


----------



## scarlett (Feb 17, 2008)

I got a small jar from MMS and it was soooo scrumptious!!  I made some lip balm.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  It is awesome!!


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 18, 2008)

Did I miss something - someone mentioned that you can make your own coffee butter - ok - HOW???  

Infuse the grounds (I think) then what??  lol.  I just HAVE to know!!!  

  Cheers to Coffee Butter!


----------

